
Show HN: A WP plugin saves media storage and crops thumbnails w/ face detection - liuqy
https://wordpress.org/plugins/auto-smart-thumbnails/
======
liuqy
I wonder why it’s not discovered and appreciated by website owners. This
plugin is a must-have.

1\. It benefits anyone who use photos on their websites. Imagine how much
storage you can save by downsizing a 12M photo to less than 500K while keeping
the clarity of full high definition.

2\. While there are WP plugins for users to choose or set face area manually
for cropping, this is the only one that put face detection algorithms which
have been there for 4 years in use. Imagine how the time or hassle you can
save when uploading each photo? Yet it has an API to take the data from the
manual plugins and better algorithms in the future.

3\. Many site owners are annoyed by those thumbnails automatically generated
no matter needed or not. This plugin cleans up them all. Imagine how lean and
clean your media library will be.

~~~
yiqie20
This is interesting. Seems to be that 80/20 rule. While the many thumbnails
look annoying, they don't really take so much space. It really is those big
photos that are eating the storage space. Cleaning up the thumbnails makes the
media library tidy.

------
yiqie20
One question is: after cleaning up all the thumbnails how does the plugin
generate a new one when it is requested? On the fly? That means I will need to
keep the plugin always running in the background to monitor the thumbnails
usage?

~~~
liuqy
Yes, on the fly. Leave the plug in activated. But even if you deactivate it, a
web page with a picture still works fine. It simply displays next closest
default size or the original size. It's not a big issue as the original size
is properly downsized.

